# Kief from late flowering fallen leaves?



## Pistil (Aug 21, 2012)

I wanted to try to grind the dead leaves that fall from around the colas and i noticed that they produce a lot of kief it's a good kief or it's a waste of time?  As you can see the leaves was very dry and crispy, maybe the trichomes are already wasted in them?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2012)

> it's a good kief or it's a waste of time?



It is a waste of time for me. To much plant matter, taste is not there.

I save the sugar leaves and when I have enough, I will make BHO with them.


----------



## Graywolf (Aug 21, 2012)

Anything with trichomes on it can be extracted.  Just depends on how many there are, as to whether the effort is worth it.

As PD noted, oil from fan leaves is not all that tasty, and has more of a sedative effect, than a high.  It does make a killer topical though, which is what we use it for.


----------



## Pistil (Sep 15, 2012)

Ouch, sorry, almost totally forgot to have posted this :stoned:
Many thanks for the infos, i wanted to try anyway and it was awful i actually tried to do the same with the good trim, which was a very few amount of leaves tips, and it turned out a wonderful smelling small chip of hash useless because of it's small quantity but... certainly interesting:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2012)

nice chunk...enjoy the smoke...I too dont bother with fallen leafs

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## Pistil (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't know if it's enough even for a single spliff but it smell as a very good moroccan!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2012)

My suger leaves go into BHO for rubbing on sore joints and muscle pain. Crap,,Im showing my age aint I.


----------



## Pistil (Sep 17, 2012)

I would love to try some of that oil on my pains, i never made nor had it:confused2: 
If it works it would be the perfect way to show to some of my not smoking friends the benefits of MJ... is it strong? How much strong compared to a normal medical pain reliever cream?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2012)

Its been working for Joint pain for hundreds of years. Give it a try. The better the suger leaves(lots of Triches), the better the BHO Rub.


----------



## Pistil (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok, now i have absolutely to try it.  The problem is that i can't buy it because it's not available here and i have too few weed to make this kind of first time experiments&#8230; but i'll certainly try it on my next grow so, thanks guys for pointing me in this direction, can't wait!  My joints are just insesitive to every kind of topic cure so, if it works i'm indebted to you:cool2:


----------

